# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Mira, wearable fitness bracelet for women, OMRON Corporation, Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - OMRON Corporation

"Mira" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

"Mira" Fitness Tracker by Mira 

Published on Dec 7, 2014




> Mira is a wearable device for women devoted to delivering a simple, personal and motivational fitness experience with style.

----------


## Airicist

Mira Fitness Tracker at CES Unveiled 

Published on Jan 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MIRA hands-on: a great wearable for women 

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> The ladies will agree with our host Nicole. There simply isn't enough wearables for women! This is why we were excited to take a look at the MIRA at the CES show floor.

----------

